# power heads



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

i have a 60 gallon tank and i was just wondering do i need a powerhead cuz im new to fish tanks and i was just wonder and also because im gonna be putting sand in my tank eventually


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

You don't need a powerhead, but I use them and like them. In one tank I use it to move poo off the surface of the sand and into the filter's intake.

On my planted tank I use one to disturb the surface of the water.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

wat powerhead would you suggest for a open 60 gallon


----------



## jaync (Oct 19, 2007)

I use the ones from walmart, they are only like 21.00 and I have had mine for 7 months and they are going strong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

1 2 3 how many


----------



## jaync (Oct 19, 2007)

I run two of them with 6" sponge filters at their base. I put them in the back corners and point them towards the front middle of the tank. You can hide them fairly well with plants or rocks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

nice ty but wat are sponge filters


----------

